# POLL! What type of rigging system do you have for flown items?



## Anonymous067 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm curious what type of fly system other spaces have.


----------



## Sony (Dec 8, 2010)

20 Single Purchase Counterweighted Linesets
Max Cap. per batten = 1825lbs
Arbor Length: 8 ft.
Plate Width: 6 in.
Max Trim: 42 ft.
Min Trim: 4 ft.
Pipe Length: (1 - 16) 56 ft; (17 - 20) 51 ft. 6 in.
9 ft. spacing between lift lines with 6 - 8 lines per batten
Arbor Pit Depth: 5 ft.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I work in two venues; one has no flying capability and the other has:
79 single-purchase linesets plus a pan bar (also single purchase) on each side
Spaced at 180mm centres
500kg load per lineset
250kg max point load
17m drift (proscenium at 7.3m)
Flown from either floor level or first gallery (although to the best of my knowledge, in the five years since this system was put in, only one show has been flown from gallery level!) on OP


----------



## Tex (Dec 8, 2010)

30 Stage Technologies motorized linesets with an Illusionist controller.


----------



## kicknargel (Dec 8, 2010)

One of the theatres I work in is hemp (well a rope-and-sandbag system with Stage Set X) with about 40 linesets. Some 3, 4, and 5 line sets. Operates from a pin rail above stage level. You get a lot of excercise and I think it's a great thing to learn to do. I think it's fun that it's a lot like sailing.

About 30 years ago they did put in 8 counterweight linesets. Valence, main rag, 3 electrics and 3 orchestra ceilings. With only 3 electrics we're usually building one or two on hemp anyway.


----------



## sstolnack (Dec 8, 2010)

My school has about 46 linesets, single purchase counterweight system, except our first electric is motorized, and we have one motorized hoist to bring weights up to the loading rail.


----------



## Grog12 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dead hung.


----------



## Van (Dec 8, 2010)

Two Black Box 3/4 modified Pro-thrusts. One has a 16' High 6' sq. grid installed by yours truly. The other has a 4' grid at 14'6" Installed by Stagecraft Industries Inc. 

I Ain't got no Stinking Fly System, 'Cause I don't need no stinking Fly System !


----------



## metti (Dec 8, 2010)

8 dead hung electrics, nothing for scenery although electrics can sometimes play double duty. We also have exposed structural I beams in some spots that have been inspected/rated to support other stuff so we can occasionally rent truss and motors and fly stuff that way. Rarely do so because of budgets and the fact that the venue just isn't very tall.


----------



## skienblack (Dec 9, 2010)

35 double purchase counterweight linesets on 9" centers
Max Cap. per batten = 1000lbs
Arbor Length: 10 ft.
Plate Width: 6 in.
Max Trim: 45 ft.
Min Trim: 4 ft.
Batten size: 1.5" X 40'

Thanks to Sony for the formatting.


----------



## madeye (Dec 9, 2010)

32 single purchase linesets containing:
3 electrics 
5 borders 
6 curtains (including grand)
cyclodrama
scrim

Pipe length: 51 feet


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 9, 2010)

When I work in local theatres they are all dead hung.


----------



## Scarrgo (Dec 9, 2010)

We have 21 single purchase line sets 
2 of them are for SL & SR Masking
60' batten length
10' arbors, so battens stop 4'9" off the deck and several feet short of the grid
3 Motors for Electrics
3 Motors for Shell Ceilings
1 Motor for our 17' x 32' Screen (Takes 65 seconds from stop to stop)

Sean...


----------



## MarshallPope (Dec 9, 2010)

I work in two theatres. My university theatre, built in 1995, has ~30 single-purchase linesets with a loading bridge, with a pinrail for when we occasionally rig additional points.

The other theatre I work in is a 1926 Saenger vaudeville/movie house. It is a hemp/sandbag house, and has been fitted with three single-purchase linesets for electrics.


----------



## jonliles (Dec 10, 2010)

MarshallPope said:


> The other theatre I work in is a 1926 Saenger vaudeville/movie house. It is a hemp/sandbag house, and has been fitted with three single-purchase linesets for electrics.



I'd love to see photos of your house and set up.


----------



## tjrobb (Dec 14, 2010)

Can't remember most of the details, but here are the basics:

Theatre built 1928, rigging last worked on (perhaps first installed) in 1982. Current setup has 22 single-purchase linesets, 1800# capacity (has been successfully used to 1500#), 58' batten width, 4' minimum height, 54' grid / rough out trim. Either 8' or 10' arbor, 8" centers, several "missing" sets (originally designed for electrics clearance). Scary, NO loading bridge; we finally got a 1000# winch after the 2009 remodel which we used to move out of weight sets until we can weight them properly. Regardless, only the TD, ATD, and I are allowed to run the winch as this is a community theatre.


----------



## MarshallPope (Dec 14, 2010)

jonliles said:


> I'd love to see photos of your house and set up.



I don't have any pictures atm, and I don't have another call for a little while, but there is a slideshow on the website - TRAHC Texarkana Regional Arts & Humanities Council | Perot Theatre . It's a really nice old space. We even have a couple of old carbon-arc Super Troupers in the balcony, and the "booth bathroom" is in the old projection room, which still holds the two original movie projectors.


----------



## natebish (Dec 15, 2010)

at my school we have a wonderful fly system, but only eight feet above our fourteen foot precenium. we have roughly thirty battens spaced roughly eight inches apart.
4 electrics
3 tops
4 sides
3 traveler curtains, including the act curtain.
on projection screen.
and one peice of white canvas wrapped around a batten that no one knows what it is, and i haven't had the time to bring it down and look for my self.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 27, 2010)

Haha, whenever we need to fly something we just throw a couple chain motors on it and then leave it there.


----------



## KGustafson (Jan 1, 2011)

We have 4 motorized electrics and 2 motorized pipes for scenery. We also have 2 dead hung pipes for scenery.

Volcano Vista High School
Albuquerque, NM


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jan 15, 2011)

natebish said:


> and one peice of white canvas wrapped around a batten that no one knows what it is, and i haven't had the time to bring it down and look for my self.


 
fire curtain?


----------



## natebish (Jan 23, 2011)

Anonymous067 said:


> fire curtain?


 
no, looks more like a scrim of some sort. it is two thirds of the way upstage. the fire curtain is in a metal track at the precenium wall. it is totaly seperate from the fly rail.


----------

